# Information on 2 Tribune 1899 bikes I just purchased.



## Wesley C (Jan 31, 2019)

I have been bike junkie my whole life. I have a few in my collection. I just bough 2 Tribunes bicycles at garage sale and a few extra parts. One bike had Frame,Forks,Handle bars and crank. Next one has Forks,Crank, Seat post and goose neck. I also purchased 11 rims 9 have skip tooth sprockets. I also got 6-7 sets of different Forks and 4 different handle bars. Couple coffee cans of old peddles. I also got a Emblem frame that’s pretty bad.
I have looked but have not found any prices on these bikes. Does anyone have any idea on $ Value on bikes?
Thank you


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 31, 2019)

Great finds!
Pm sent!

@Blue Streak may be able to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 31, 2019)

Tribune Bicycles were manufactured by The Black Mfg. Company in Erie PA - 1894 through 1902 model years. 
The Tribune in second photo above is a 1899 Model 40 which is their less expensive model offered that year. General bicycle values are based on make, model, completeness and condition. More close up photos of this Tribune and your other one would help understand their condition. There will be a serial number on the bottom of the frame under the crank set. I would be interested to know what it is if you can read it. Should be between 35000 and 50000.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 31, 2019)

I'd like to see some photos of the forks if you have any. THanks!


----------



## Wesley C (Jan 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley C (Jan 31, 2019)

I also got those parts I just posted. Plus I got this one from recycle yard a few months back. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 31, 2019)

Wesley C said:


> I also got those parts I just posted. Plus I got this one from recycle yard a few months back. View attachment 940944
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Early MC! Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 31, 2019)

@thehugheseum is gonna be into this


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 31, 2019)

i pmed you but feel free to text/call 5037669484


----------



## Wesley C (Feb 9, 2019)

Wesley C said:


> I have been bike junkie my whole life. I have a few in my collection. I just bough 2 Tribunes bicycles at garage sale and a few extra parts. One bike had Frame,Forks,Handle bars and crank. Next one has Forks,Crank, Seat post and goose neck. I also purchased 11 rims 9 have skip tooth sprockets. I also got 6-7 sets of different Forks and 4 different handle bars. Couple coffee cans of old peddles. I also got a Emblem frame that’s pretty bad.
> I have looked but have not found any prices on these bikes. Does anyone have any idea on $ Value on bikes?
> Thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## Wesley C (Feb 12, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> Tribune Bicycles were manufactured by The Black Mfg. Company in Erie PA - 1894 through 1902 model years.
> The Tribune in second photo above is a 1899 Model 40 which is their less expensive model offered that year. General bicycle values are based on make, model, completeness and condition. More close up photos of this Tribune and your other one would help understand their condition. There will be a serial number on the bottom of the frame under the crank set. I would be interested to know what it is if you can read it. Should be between 35000 and 50000.
> 
> View attachment 940848
> ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley C (Feb 12, 2019)

Wesley C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry I’ve been sick. Thank you for info. I’m interested in selling all items.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2019)

Cool finds


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 13, 2019)

Wesley - I sent you a personal message about the Tribunes. Jeff


----------



## Wesley C (Feb 14, 2019)

One has 99187


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley C (Feb 14, 2019)

Sorry used magnifying glasses number is 99167. Is the 99 the year and 167 number of frame? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 15, 2019)

1894-1902 Tribune serial numbers are chronological and continue from one year into the next year. I estimate the serial number ranges to be:

1899 serial numbers are between 35000 and 50000
1900 serial numbers are between 50000 and 66000
1901 serial numbers are between 66000 and 80000
1902 serial numbers are between 80000 and 92000 (90202 is the highest 1902 number I have found so far)

I am not sure what happens 1903 and on as production was moved from Erie PA to Westfield Mass. and I have not research that later era of Tribune. 

1899 through 1902, the nameplate head badges had a different design each year - 1899 says _1899_, 1900 says _American Bicycle Company successor to Black Mfg. Co._, 1901 says _1901_ and the _Model No_. and 1902 says _1902_ and the _Model No_.

Can you post a photo of the frame and nameplate from the one you took the serial number from?

Thanks for looking for the number - Jeff


----------



## AA Gappen (Feb 16, 2019)

PM sent regarding Emblem frame.


----------

